# Be Quiet Silent Loop 2 oder Arctic Liquid Freezer 360



## Gortrus (9. Dezember 2021)

Servus Leute!

Ich möchte gerne eine AIO für meinen I7-12700k.

Ich habe mir jetzt die oben genannten AiOs mal angeschaut, jeweils in der 360mm Variante.

Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Vielen Dank!


----------



## valandil (10. Dezember 2021)

Wenn man sich zwischen beiden AiOs entscheiden kann sieht die BQ rein von den technischen Daten her besser aus. 

Bzgl. Kühlleistung würden beide ausreichend sein.


----------



## Gortrus (10. Dezember 2021)

Es empfehlen halt irgendwie alle die Arctic. Finde halt nur die be quiet sieht deutlich besser aus


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2021)

Gortrus schrieb:


> Es empfehlen halt irgendwie alle die Arctic. Finde halt nur die be quiet sieht deutlich besser aus


Schonmal nach Tests gesucht, um herauszufinden, warum das so sein könnte? 

Die Arctic ist bekannt für ein unglaublich gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Gute und leise Lüfter, Pumpe leise und PWM_geregelt, gute Kühlleistung. Und das für knapp die Hälfte dessen, was manche "Premium-Hersteller" dafür haben wollen. 
Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass andere Modelle (allgemein oder speziell für DEINE Anforderumgen/Wünsche) nicht besser sein kønnen. Ist dann letztlich einfach die Frage, wieviel Du ausgeben willst. 

Die Silent Loop ist soweit ich weiß recht gut. Aber du zahlst halt den üblichen be quiet Aufschlag. Wie gesagt, lies dir Tests durch.


----------

